# Compiling recipes



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

Is there a way to compile all the recipes without getting all the discussion? Could a new tab be added "DC Cookbook" where recipes only would get posted? How about "Links to Recipes"?


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 1, 2011)

I would love to have a "Recipe Box" where I could save just the recipes I like.  But, since we don't have that (yet?), I keep a 3 ring binder of recipes I've printed out (on 3 hole paper).  

I like having my hard copy, because I can make notes of changes I make and how the dish came out.  I have lined pages that I use for new recipes, and each time I make that dish I make the notes on changes and results.  It's really come in handy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

Because I run my own business, and until recently, a charity, plus my personal papers, I really try not to add to the amount of paper I have to have around...I have WAY too much paper. A recipe box would be a great idea or a "master recipe box" where only the recipes are and then a personal recipe box...wishful thinking, probably. I have some free time between now and about the 10th of January, I could do some searches and extra stuff...(oh, what did I just offer to do!).


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2011)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> Because I run my own business, and until recently, a charity, plus my personal papers, I really try not to add to the amount of paper I have to have around...I have WAY too much paper. A recipe box would be a great idea or a "master recipe box" where only the recipes are and then a personal recipe box...wishful thinking, probably. I have some free time between now and about the 10th of January, I could do some searches and extra stuff...(oh, what did I just offer to do!).



C'mon, CWS.  You'll be too busy making chicken diapers.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> C'mon, CWS. You'll be too busy making chicken diapers.


 I'm a multi-tasker <g>. I can only sew for about 3-4 hours at a time. My back starts to bother me....but I can sit at the computer for hours.


----------

